# "Happy Birthday, Andy M.!"



## Katie H

Happy birthday, my friend.  Hope Suzanne helps make this a very special day for you.

Hmmmm...21 again, right?  Me, too.

Have a wonderful day.  You deserve it.


----------



## FrankZ

Happy birthday Andy!

Did you make us all a nice cake?


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M, Andy M!

Happy Birthday my good friend.  I hope the day is filled with special memories and good food.  

I wish I had known sooner and I would have made you a cake but I don't think I can FedEx it in time now.


----------



## GB

Happy Birthday Andy! I hope this day is everything you want it to be.


----------



## forty_caliber

Happy birthday!  Many returns!!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, Andy. May today and the months to come be special.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, you guys.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Girl49

Andy: Happy birthday! I'm new here but can already see how knowledgeable and friendly you are. Happy day and good eats today. Birthday cake in the cards?


----------



## Alix

Andy, Happy Birthday! The start of a brand new year for you, full of wonderful food and creating happy memories I hope. 

You got all the crappy stuff out of the way yesterday so now this year is going to be great! 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy birthday, Andy M!  Where's our cake?


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> Happy birthday, Andy M!  Where's our cake?



His KA is still drying out. No cake baking for a bit!


----------



## vitauta

happy b-day, andy, hope it's a blast!


----------



## msmofet

Happy birthday Andy.


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday, Auntie Em.
Take this day and buy yourself something special... like a new commode 

Happy Birthday


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> You got all the *crappy* stuff out of the way yesterday so now this year is going to be great!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Good pun, Alix!


----------



## TATTRAT

Hope you have a great Birthday, AndyM!!


----------



## Andy M.

You guys are great.  Thanks.


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Andy, Hope it is great.

Josie


----------



## Kayelle

*Hope you have the best year ever, Andy*


----------



## jennyema




----------



## LPBeier

Beautiful, Jennyema!


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


>




Do you deliver?


----------



## Zhizara

Happy Birthday, Andy.  I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks to you all for remembering.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Happy Birthday Andy! Hope it is a great one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Andy!  What did you get me?


----------



## buckytom

of course we'd remember, andy.

to one of the most solid guys i know, always with a helpful, knowledgeable reply, or quick quip, or witty response, i hope the next year brings you everything a man of your caliber deserves.

all the best, always, and a very happy birthday to you today.


----------



## snickerdoodle

Another year under your belt... that's always something to be grateful for.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kathleen

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANDY!  

Birthdays are GOOD for you.  Statistics say that those who have most of them, live the longest!  So...I hope you have many many MANY more!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy Birthday Andy....I hope you got/get everything you deserve!!


----------



## Constance

Hope you're having a great birthday, Andy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a great day!


----------



## Andy M.

You all are very generous with your compliments.  Thank you!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## hamm4

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday Andy! I hope it has been a good one!


----------



## taxlady

Hope you had and are having a great birthday.


----------



## kadesma

Happy Birthday my friend.







cj


----------



## Chef Munky

Happy birthday Andy. I hope you've had a great day.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Sprout

We wish you a happy birthday, we wish you a happy birthday, we wish you a happy birthday, and a happy new year!

I made that up just for you! 

I hope it was a great one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Didja make enough for all of us, MsM?  Can Andy share?


----------



## Andy M.

I'd love to have you all here to share a giant birthday cake.  Thank you all.


----------



## vitauta

msmofet said:


>




O-M-G!!!  msm, straight to the photo gallery with this, PLEASE!!!


----------



## spork

Santa gives everyone a pass on their birthdays, so I hope you did, maybe ate, something naughty on yours.  Happy B, Andy M!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all.  I had a great day!


----------



## msmofet

vitauta said:


> O-M-G!!! msm, straight to the photo gallery with this, PLEASE!!!


 Thank you V


----------

